# Tastenkombinationen für Actions



## Nightfish (26. Feb 2009)

Hallo,

ich schreibe gerade ein kleines EclipsePlugin mit einem View. In dem View werden ein paar Actions definiert die dann zB über Buttons in der Leiste des Views aufgerufen werden können. Ich würde nun noch gerne Tastenkürzel dafür hinzufügen. Die Tutorials die ich hierzu gefunden habe beziehen sich allerdings immer auf kompliziertere und eigenständige Aktionen die schon ganz anders erstellt werden als meine. Gibt's für meine hier eine einfache Möglichkeit Shortcuts zu definieren?


```
private void makeActions() {		

		action1 = new Action() {
		
			public void run() {
                               .....
			}
		};
		action1.setText("+a1");
		action1.setToolTipText("Action 1 ausführen");
		action1.setImageDescriptor(PlatformUI.getWorkbench().getSharedImages().
			getImageDescriptor(ISharedImages.IMG_OBJ_ADD));
                }
```

(Im Prinzip alles analog zu den Actions im SampleView)


----------



## Vayu (26. Feb 2009)

action1.setAccelerator(SWT.CTRL | 'A')


----------



## Nightfish (26. Feb 2009)

Das hatte ich auch schon versucht, auch mit diversen Tasten-Kombinationen, tut leider gar nichts. Konflikte mit bestehenden Kombinationen konnte ich mit ctrl+shift+alt+ö wohl ausschließen...


----------



## Vayu (26. Feb 2009)

dann würde ich die action über n extensionpoint definieren. ist eh am saubersten 

oder du setzt n KeyListener auf deinen View und fängst die Tastenkombis ab und rufst deine actions selber auf


----------



## Wildcard (26. Feb 2009)

Du solltest den (zugegebenermaßen etwas komplizierten) Weg über Commands und Key Bindings gehen wie er in der Hilfe beschrieben.


----------

